# N7 cable + GN = bad?



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

So recently I hosed the USB connector on my GN. My GN now always shows that it's charging, even when it's not. Im pretty sure that a pin inside of the USB connector got bent or something. I didn't have any luck fixing it, so I'm getting a replacement GN.

The thing is that I'm pretty sure I did this by using the cable I got with my N7 to charge my GN. I've noticed that the connector on the end of my GN cable fits loosely in the N7 (it'll pop out pretty easily if I'm not careful) , but the N7 cable's connector fits snugly both in the N7 and GN. This leads me to believe that they're slightly different.

Just posting this up to let y'all know to be careful.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I use it all the time without any problems.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

The cable shouldn't be a problem but the charging adapter most likely is the culprit of the issue. The Asus adapter might be forcing more watts into the battery of the Nexus then it probably should be. Just a thought I had.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atka (Feb 10, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> The cable shouldn't be a problem but the charging adapter most likely is the culprit of the issue. The Asus adapter might be forcing more watts into the battery of the Nexus then it probably should be. Just a thought I had.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


NO current is taken by the device not pushed by the charger. As long as the charger can supply the current and the voltage is the same it's good.


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's bent, you did something wrong. Micro USB is a standard.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

frenetic said:


> If it's bent, you did something wrong. Micro USB is a standard.


That's entirely possible - it could just be a coincidence. I know it's a standard and that they all should be the same, just letting you know what I've noticed. The connector on the end of the cable I got with my GN fits loosely in my N7, to the point where if I move the N7 the cable will just pop out. Whereas the connector on the end of my N7 cable fits snugly in both my N7 and GN. I've never had any problems with my USB connector until this point.


----------



## iorecki (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> That's entirely possible - it could just be a coincidence. I know it's a standard and that they all should be the same, just letting you know what I've noticed. The connector on the end of the cable I got with my GN fits loosely in my N7, to the point where if I move the N7 the cable will just pop out. Whereas the connector on the end of my N7 cable fits snugly in both my N7 and GN. I've never had any problems with my USB connector until this point.


Had a similar issue where I used the n7 charger to charge my galaxy s ii/epic 4g touch and it kept going into car dock mode. I formatted twice thinking it was the rom. Still had the issues after format. So I pulled the battery and let it sit for a couple of hours. Turned my phone back on then wiped battery stats and it hasn't come back now. 
LESSON: DONT USE YOUR TABLET CHARGER ADAPTER FOR YOUR PHONE!!!
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlight14 (Nov 10, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to my gnex. It's not the voltage/amps. I've charged my gnex with my n7 and touch pad charger for a long time(both do 2amps). My daughter knocked my phone off the table while plugged in, and it said charging all the time or switched between charging/not and my screen never slept because it kept turning on with the state change. Had to have it replaced. If you search around many others have had the same issue, most of the time it seems related to a yank/tug or a cable with a badly formed connector. People suggest bending the pin back up but it only stopped my gnex from doing it until the next time I plugged in, then the problem came back immediately

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

